# Bonavita electric goose neck



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Bonavita-1-0L-Electric-Kettle-BV3825B/dp/B005YR0GDA

Here's hoping that this becomes available in the UK soon. Pour overs are making my favourite brews at the momen, but I can't bring myself to buy a goose neck pot to transfer water into once boiled elsewhere. This cuts out that faff.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh

How disappointing.

From the thread title I thought it was going to be some sort of exciting sexual aid for gentlemen


----------

